# Aussie promoters drive out boxers manager



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

In reading the Facebook page of Brendan Bourke and I see Aussie promoters Brian Amatruda, Angelo Decarlo and Jamie Myer are black banning this guy who manages boxers.

These promoters further go on to say you and your "so called fighters" 

From what I can see this guys crime is trying to get the best deal possible for his fighters.

Considering this guy managers 10 of Aussies best up and coming fighters why is Decarlo, Myer and Amateuda black listing this guy? 

I'm know this is not the first time this is happening and more than Bourke had copped these threats before 

To me this is very wrong and how is it possible Fox sports allows their promoters to openly ban a manager of fighters?

These three promoters need to be investigated by Fox Sports and the boxing commission 

Thoughts!


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

*interesting. the 3 stooges eh? larry, curley and moe. Which is which?:hey*


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Can someone enlighten us more to this problem?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

That sounds pretty screwed up. :verysad


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Add Brendan Bourke on facebook you will have all the info you need KKKel. Fight fell through, Sol lost a well deserved opportunity Hatton seeks a more prominent fight internationally for Lucas.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

KMA said:


> Add Brendan Bourke on facebook you will have all the info you need KKKel. Fight fell through, Sol lost a well deserved opportunity Hatton seeks a more prominent fight internationally for Lucas.


I don't use Facebook, can you give us a brief rundown?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

me either. give us the goss!!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

KMA said:


> Add Brendan Bourke on facebook you will have all the info you need KKKel. Fight fell through, Sol lost a well deserved opportunity Hatton seeks a more prominent fight internationally for Lucas.


I don't have a facebook account


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Get up to speed guys and get one.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

But people will then find out our true identities....... :bart


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> But people will then find out our true identities....... :bart


but you haven't got one....:yep


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> But people will then find out our true identities....... :bart


Sheesh get a grip..


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

In a nutshell this guy and Matt Clark manage some pretty good fighters. If these 3 promoters carry out the Facebook threat of black banning him and his fighters from there shows that means we won't see these fighters on fox sports anymore. These two guys manage Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond, Lucas Brown, Paddy Murphy, Blake Caparello just to mention a few. 

Reading between the lines looks like Armatruda spat the dummy over Hatton Promotions not bending over for Armatruda. 

So to me it looks personal between Bourke and Amatruda. You would think in the Lucas Browne case Amatruda would have enough knowledge of how boxing business works as Hatton promotions has the final say not Bourke or Clark 

Possibly a storm in a tea cup but nonetheless an entertaining read.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Got news said:


> In a nutshell this guy and Matt Clark manage some pretty good fighters. If these 3 promoters carry out the Facebook threat of black banning him and his fighters from there shows that means we won't see these fighters on fox sports anymore. These two guys manage Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond, Lucas Brown, Paddy Murphy, Blake Caparello just to mention a few.
> 
> Reading between the lines looks like Armatruda spat the dummy over Hatton Promotions not bending over for Armatruda.
> 
> ...


I was friends with Amatruda on facebook as he promotes a friend of mine> Igot on his page one day and made mention of how a lot of Aussie promotions are pretty bad, others joined in and were giving suggestions and he lost it and took it as a personal attack.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

KMA said:


> Get up to speed guys and get one.


 No too old,don't have a huge circle of friends anyway and everyone I remotely give 2 shits about I know their phone numbers. Just tell us please.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> In a nutshell this guy and Matt Clark manage some pretty good fighters. If these 3 promoters carry out the Facebook threat of black banning him and his fighters from there shows that means we won't see these fighters on fox sports anymore. These two guys manage Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond, Lucas Brown, Paddy Murphy, Blake Caparello just to mention a few.
> 
> Reading between the lines looks like Armatruda spat the dummy over Hatton Promotions not bending over for Armatruda.
> 
> ...


 Shit bad luck for Ippy and Ash and of course for their fighters. Hope this gets sorted.


----------



## Big feller (Dec 27, 2013)

Amatruda is an ego maniac. The guy thinks he is something special. He forgets boxing is about the fighter's. Not about him. The guy pays minimum rates for fighter's. Then expects them to bend over and kiss his ass.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> In a nutshell this guy and Matt Clark manage some pretty good fighters. If these 3 promoters carry out the Facebook threat of black banning him and his fighters from there shows that means we won't see these fighters on fox sports anymore. These two guys manage Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond, Lucas Brown, Paddy Murphy, Blake Caparello just to mention a few.
> 
> Reading between the lines looks like Armatruda spat the dummy over Hatton Promotions not bending over for Armatruda.
> 
> ...


That's pretty bad. 
Ash and Ippy seem to plodding along real well at this, considering Ash's mad days at ESB acting like a 12yo school girl (hi Ash, I know you're reading this :yep), a set back like this could really fuck them over.

Armatruda sounds like a nice piece of work. :verysad


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> *interesting. the 3 stooges eh? larry, curley and moe. Which is which?:hey*


Meyer is the fat one, so I guess hes gotta be curley....who are the other two fellas?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No too old,don't have a huge circle of friends anyway and everyone I remotely give 2 shits about I know their phone numbers. Just tell us please.


You just described myself. :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Promoters hate any new blood coming into the sport especially if said new blood train and look after their fighters well that's why i applaud the likes if Oscar , Bernard and Lil Floyd fir what they are doing in the states after upsetting the old guard like Arum and King , BTW Sox your chum Sally is THE main reason why quiet a few REAL boxing people don't post openly on this site ie aspiring fight promoters , fighter managers and some of the fighters themselves , what a fantastically informed section you lads could have here for the want of curbing pieces of shits ability to spin their bullshit Sally an Aussie mod is like leaving the fucking monkeys in charge of the zoo .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sally an Aussie mod is like leaving the fucking monkeys in charge of the zoo .


Your point?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Promoters hate any new blood coming into the sport especially if said new blood train and look after their fighters well that's why i applaud the likes if Oscar , Bernard and Lil Floyd fir what they are doing in the states after upsetting the old guard like Arum and King , *BTW Sox your chum Sally* is THE main reason why quiet a few REAL boxing people don't post openly on this site ie aspiring fight promoters , fighter managers and some of the fighters themselves don't post here , what a fantastically informed section you lads could have here for the want of curbing pieces of shits ability to spin their bullshit Sally an Aussie mod is like leaving the fucking monkeys in charge of the zoo .


How is he my chum?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> How is he my chum?


Sox you IMO encourage him from time to time .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey is right, nobody likes the new kids on the block especially if it could effect the existing promoters


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Your point?


My point is you couldn't be trusted to be a mod you dole mooching fucktard .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Josey is right, nobody likes the new kids on the block especially if it could effect the existing promoters


The thing is Kel the likes of Oscar Bernard ( Hearn over here ) are all getting applauded as they get their bolt hold in the sport but they themselves will end up the same as cunts like king & Bob when they get to where they are going .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sox you IMO encourage him from time to time .


Sure, he's funny at times.
He's also a complete twat at times.

He's no more of a chum to me than anyone else on a forum.

Wording the way you have though is a bit unfair, with the implication that in some way I'm loosely responsible for his idiotic behavior.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sure, he's funny at times.
> He's also a complete twat at times.
> 
> *He's no more of a chum to me than anyone else on a forum.*
> ...


Fark me... I thought we were besties


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The thing is Kel the likes of Oscar Bernard ( Hearn over here ) are all getting applauded as they get their bolt hold in the sport but they themselves will end up the same as cunts like king & Bob when they get to where they are going .


Greed fucks up all good intentions.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Fark me... I thought we were besties


:hey


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sure, he's funny at times.
> He's also a complete twat at times.
> 
> He's no more of a chum to me than anyone else on a forum.
> ...


Anyone that gives that prick a civil word in here is responsible for his actions , now I've wasted enough time discussing the wanker today as it is . Later lads .


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sure, he's funny at times.
> He's also a complete twat at times.
> 
> He's no more of a chum to me than anyone else on a forum.
> ...


:deal

JoC, Kel, Teke, Ash, Master, Pecks, Mutley and many more have all been A holes nothing has changed over the years...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> *Anyone that gives that prick a civil word in here is responsible for his actions* , now I've wasted enough time discussing the wanker today as it is . Later lads .


Wow... atsch


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Wow... atsch


Face palm and wow all you like , the fellers a cunt and you encourage him .


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

If Sally's a cnt then Tc is a cnt thats why this forum was formed..plus when this forum was getting up and running someone invited Sally.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

In a nutshell this guy and Matt Clark manage some pretty good fighters. If these 3 promoters carry out the Facebook threat of black banning him and his fighters from there shows that means we won't see these fighters on fox sports anymore. These two guys manage Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond, Lucas Brown, Paddy Murphy, Blake Caparello just to mention a few. 

Reading between the lines looks like Armatruda spat the dummy over Hatton Promotions not bending over for Armatruda. 

So to me it looks personal between Bourke and Amatruda. You would think in the Lucas Browne case Amatruda would have enough knowledge of how boxing business works as Hatton promotions has the final say not Bourke or Clark 

Possibly a storm in a tea cup but nonetheless an entertaining read. 




Anyway I back Bourke in this bitch slap, ego I'm the boss stunt .. Stick together is the best option for Boxing Australia.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Face palm and wow all you like , the fellers a cunt and you encourage him .


With all due respect mate, we all have different ideas as to who's a trouble maker and responsible for others not posting.

We've all encouraged shit behavior at times, including yourself. 
Just the other day you said TC and Prowler are ok. 
Who's right? Who knows, but I'm not about to say that you're responsible for their actions.

Just surprised you'd bring it up like that, bit of a low blow.

Anyway, forget it...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Their all bums and crooks.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Not true, they all have a love and passion for boxing in Australia when ego & $$$ don't interrupt business ..


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

KMA said:


> :deal
> 
> JoC, Kel, Teke, Ash, Master, Pecks, Mutley and many more have all been A holes nothing has changed over the years...


What are you saying Mel?


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

You're old I supose.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are Sally and Socks dating ? Are they an item ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Are Sally and Socks dating ? Are they an item ?


You and KKKel looking for a couple to double with?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox hope your not suggesting some type of broke back mountain type scenario


----------



## Big feller (Dec 27, 2013)

The 3 promoters are big fish in a small pond. They don't want managers asking for more money for there fighter's. I've heard Amatruda is as tight as a fishes arse. And argues over the slightest payments to fighter's officials or anyone else involved.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> My point is you couldn't be trusted to be a mod you dole mooching fucktard .


Josey. Wales being Englands asshole....does that mean when you fuck your brother, (while singing god save the queen) you are doing it 'for your country'..?:huh


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Josey. Wales being Englands asshole....does that mean when you fuck your brother, (while singing god save the queen) you are doing it 'for your country'..?:huh


Did you just wake up from yet another *** dream rainbow boy ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Thread about Aussie promoters driving out boxers manager turns into a 5 way shitfight between Sox,Kel,Francis,Josey Wales and Sallywinder. Only in the Aussie forum:lol: Ash may have to keep a lower profile when dealing with these promoters. Sure it means they win so to speak but would hate to see this spat hinder the careers of some promising boxers from advancing and getting exposure.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Hang on, i've actually been quite good on this thread.................. apart from the brokeback mountain reference i'm a cleanskin :lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thread about Aussie promoters driving out boxers manager turns into a 5 way shitfight between Sox,Kel,Francis,Josey Wales and Sallywinder. Only in the Aussie forum:lol: Ash may have to keep a lower profile when dealing with these promoters. Sure it means they win so to speak but would hate to see this spat hinder the careers of some promising boxers from advancing and getting exposure.


Maybe the mods should re name this forum Romper Room.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

There is boxing talk and no TC so it doesn't get too personal so it's not that bad yet IMO. Lets hope it doesn't get worse anyway I feel for Ash he loves boxing and is probably stoked to be actively participating in the industry with some good boxers. But it sounds like he might need to take a step back for the sake of his boxers.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> There is boxing talk and no TC so it doesn't get too personal so it's not that bad yet IMO. Lets hope it doesn't get worse anyway I feel for Ash he loves boxing and is probably stoked to be actively participating in the industry with some good boxers. But it sounds like he might need to take a step back for the sake of his boxers.


Don't worry about Ash mate he is on his way to the states looking after Blake and living the dream .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Good stuff JW.:cheers


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Ay Josey...ow ya goin mate?:happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Good stuff JW.:cheers


Yes it is good stuff mate he's having a ball , shame this idiot Sally talkshite made it neigh on impossible for him , Ippy , Lucas , Mark etc to post here with the filth he spews ( your forum missed out there big time really ) thinking about it from an outsiders perspective I don't think any forum has had the chance this forum had of being so well informed both on a national & international level that this one had .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yes it is good stuff mate he's having a ball , shame this idiot Sally talkshite made it neigh on impossible for him , Ippy , Lucas , Mark etc to post here with the filth he spews ( your forum missed out there big time really ) thinking about it from an outsiders perspective I don't think any forum has had the chance this forum had of being so well informed both on a national & international level that this one had .


 Fingers crossed Blake takes care of business in his US debut this Saturday.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Fingers crossed Blake takes care of business in his US debut this Saturday.


I've never seen the bloke fight before so I'm looking forward to FNF this week . Good luck to him though .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Fingers crossed Blake takes care of business in his US debut this Saturday.


Didn't realise he was fighting this Saturday ..... I'll be sure to watch with interest


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sorry guys Jan 31. It's the following Saturday my bad.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/01/09/blake-caparello-to-fight-elvir-muriqi-on-jan-31/


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> With all due respect mate, we all have different ideas as to who's a trouble maker and responsible for others not posting.
> 
> We've all encouraged shit behavior at times, including yourself.
> Just the other day you said TC and Prowler are ok.
> ...


Where did Josey say that Ty was ok? The only cunts who've ever agreed with Ty's opinions are his alts.
@Josey Wales Did you actually say that Ty was ok?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Where did Josey say that Ty was ok? The only cunts who've ever agreed with Ty's opinions are his alts.
> 
> @*Josey Wales* Did you actually say that Ty was ok?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ot-says-Gallen&p=895817&viewfull=1#post895817


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ot-says-Gallen&p=895817&viewfull=1#post895817


Thanks. Bizzare that Ty can be rated above anyone given his conduct here and elsewhere. Still yet to work Josey out: spends much of his time here but doesn't miss an opportunity for a sly dig at an Aussie fighter.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Thanks. Bizzare that Ty can be rated above anyone given his conduct here and elsewhere. Still yet to work Josey out: spends much of his time here but doesn't miss an opportunity for a sly dig at an Aussie fighter.


I don't have a problem with Josey, and I wouldn't judge him by who he likes, it's none of my business. 
But the implication of me being responsible for some ones shithouse behavior is a bit rich, which is why I brought it up.

Anyway, I'm happy to bury it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Where did Josey say that Ty was ok? The only cunts who've ever agreed with Ty's opinions are his alts.
> 
> @Josey Wales Did you actually say that Ty was ok?


I believe the term I used was " cool pool " and I used it whilst comparing him and that idiot prowler to the utter cunt here SallyWinder (And I stand by it ) your reference to the shit TY started when this site was new I am in the dark to as I was one of the last rats to leave the old site .

Hey Sox , Thanks for being ever diligent and eager to pull quotes from your ares at the drop of a hat , can you use this extraordinary talent of yours to pull all the posts I have made having digs at Aussie fighters to back up Vanos claims ? BTW you are willing to let what lie ? I also stand by what I said about you being chumy with Sally talkshite as I see you converse with the *** regularly . Up to you if you leave it or not as we seldom discuss boxing these days .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

BTW Did anyone else hear that another quality poster Stiff Jab has been banned ? Shame if it's true .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Thanks. Bizzare that Ty can be rated above anyone given his conduct here and elsewhere. Still yet to work Josey out: spends much of his time here but doesn't miss an opportunity for a sly dig at an Aussie fighter.


Exactly right. I don't forget his bullshit regarding slappy joe.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Exactly right. I don't forget his bullshit regarding slappy joe.


Ask Rick Thornberry how hard his slaps were , if they were shit how come a tough guy like Rick couldn't walk through them ? go on mail your so called mate Noël ( sure he wouldn't mind backing you up what with you being Team Lespias official spokesman here ) oh btw whilst your at it maybe you can mail Sox to pull this so called bullshit you say I wrote on Slappy Joe . :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ask Rick Thornberry how hard his slaps were , if they were shit how come a tough guy like Rick couldn't walk through them ? go on mail your so called mate Noël ( sure he wouldn't mind backing you up what with you being Team Lespias official spokesman here ) oh btw whilst your at it maybe you can mail Sox to pull this so called bullshit you say I wrote on Slappy Joe . :lol:


Why do you keep bringing my name up so often when bitching at Sally?

You made it clear how you feel above, so just leave me alone and I'll leave you alone.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Why do you keep bringing my name up so often when bitching at Sally?
> 
> You made it clear how you feel above, so just leave me alone and I'll leave you alone.


sook!!:roflslappy joe was on queers st (where josey lives...) in the 7th when rick nailed him. No doubt the Thornberrys have much respect for joe. I haven't spoken to them in years.......I say slappy joe was the worst fighter ever to be considered for the hall of fame.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Why do you keep bringing my name up so often when bitching at Sally?
> 
> You made it clear how you feel above, so just leave me alone and I'll leave you alone.


Bitching , Me ? Check out the thread starters name mate , whilst you at it why do you feel the need to quote me ( wrongly in this case ) . I speak as I find and both Prowler and TC showed me more respect than your bullshit artist mate Sally talkshite does .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bitching , Me ?


Yes, you.


> Check out the thread starters name mate ,


'Got news', what's your point? 


> whilst you at it why do you feel the need to quote me ( wrongly in this case ) .


I thought it was pretty obvious why I quoted you, it was a direct question at you, not a back handed sarcastic comment about me towards someone else.


> I speak as I find and both Prowler and TC showed me more respect than your bullshit artist mate Sally talkshite does .


Good for you, piss off back to ESB with them.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> sook!!:roflslappy joe was on queers st (where josey lives...) in the 7th when rick nailed him. No doubt the Thornberrys have much respect for joe. I haven't spoken to them in years.......I say slappy joe was the worst fighter ever to be considered for the hall of fame.


Unbeaten , undisputed champion @ 168lbs , up a weight to 175lbs and dusts ANOTHER fist ballot HOF guy like Hopkins , yea he's gotta be the worst fighter ever to be considered for the IBHOF. :lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Unbeaten , undisputed champion @ 168lbs , up a weight to 175lbs and dusts ANOTHER fist ballot HOF guy like Hopkins , yea he's gotta be the worst fighter ever to be considered for the IBHOF. :lol:


slapper, pure and simple. Should have lost fights on disqualification for it. If you would behave yourself I wouldn't hit you with a sallywinder so often. keep your place pom....


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yes, you.
> 
> 'Got news', what's your point?
> 
> ...


I post where I like fella not where you and your retard mate tell me to post .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> slapper, pure and simple. Should have lost fights on disqualification for it. If you would behave yourself I wouldn't hit you with a sallywinder so often. keep your place pom....


You slap me ? Yea righto Ivan :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I post where I like fella not where you and your retard mate tell me to post .


'Course you do, that's why only a few days ago you had enough and were going, you're a real warrior...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> 'Course you do, that's why only a few days you had enough and were going, you're a real warrior...


I was asked to stick around and in case you haven't noticed I've been trying to talk boxing in between responding to Sally's insults and you mis quoting me .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I found TCBoxa a much more enjoyable poster then that grub Sallywinder.......... You're not alone Josey


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I found TCBoxa a much more enjoyable poster then that grub Sallywinder.......... Your not alone Josey


Oh Kel.....im so hurt...:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I was asked to stick around and in case you haven't noticed I've been trying to talk boxing in between responding to Sally's insults and you mis quoting me .


Yeh yeh talk boxing, you're as guilty as then next guy with OT stuff, so stop bullshitting.

Where did I misquote you?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

you take this shit way too seriously Josey. I only give it to Wales because I know its a winner against you. Lighten up mate, wow.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> I found TCBoxa a much more enjoyable poster then that grub Sallywinder.......... You're not alone Josey


To tell the truth i had a few rows with that TC fella over at ESB a few years ago and he like this SallyWinder Wanker fella ain't my cup of tea .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> you take this shit way too seriously Josey. I only give it to Wales because I know its a winner against you. Lighten up mate, wow.


You're no mate of mine ya filthy dog cunt .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> To tell the truth i had a few rows with that TC fella over at ESB a few years ago and he like this SallyWinder Wanker fella ain't my cup of tea .


Yeah I think in your case JW it's pretty clear sal will abuse you at every post these days....... The jokes about Wales being England's arsehole are wearing a bit thin


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh yeh talk boxing, you're as guilty as then next guy with OT stuff, so stop bullshitting.
> 
> Where did I misquote you?


Read the thread before you have to get the fried egg picture out again .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Yeah I think in your case JW it's pretty clear sal will abuse you at every post these days....... The jokes about Wales being England's arsehole are wearing a bit thin


Kel I would rather live in England's arse hole than resume speed outback Australia .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Read the thread before you have to get the fried egg picture out again .


I must be thick as I don't know. Spit it out.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bitching , Me ? Check out the thread starters name mate , whilst you at it why do you feel the need to quote me ( wrongly in this case ) . I speak as I find and both Prowler and TC showed me more respect than your bullshit artist mate Sally talkshite does .


Well then what makes you any better than what you accuse Sox of? You're having a go at Sox for being civil with the winder yet you think it ok to be the same with Ty despite him being the lowest of grubs. And I'm surprised you say that you're not aware of Ty's antics on this site given that he was banned and started hid DDoS attack when you were already a member here.

Anyhow, you're a Ty enabler, mate. Shame.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Well then what makes you any better than what you accuse Sox of? You're having a go at Sox for being civil with the winder yet you think it ok to be the same with Ty despite him being the lowest of grubs. And I'm surprised you say that you're not aware of Ty's antics on this site given that he was banned and started hid DDoS attack when you were already a member here.
> 
> Anyhow, you're a Ty enabler, mate. Shame.


What's a doss attack ? And what's a Ty enabler ? Read my post above to Kel regarding Ty .


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I was asked to stick around and in case you haven't noticed I've been trying to talk boxing in between responding to Sally's insults and you mis quoting me .


If Sally bother's you so much why don't you just put him on ignore?


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> What's a doss attack ? And what's a Ty enabler ? Read my post above to Kel regarding Ty .


It's an attack on a website to take it offline. There was plenty of discussion at the time regarding about what it is and who was responsible. I'm surprised you have no memory of it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> If Sally bother's you so much why don't you just put him on ignore?


I shouldn't have to do that and I believe I said "Prowler and Ty are cool pool compared to Sally talkshite " not "Prowler and Ty are oK " as Sox said I did in post number 38 of thus thread , (to tell the truth I wouldn't piss on the three of them if they were in fire let alone endorse the shit they write ) .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> It's an attack on a website to take it offline. There was plenty of discussion at the time regarding about what it is and who was responsible. I'm surprised you have no memory of it.


I don't recall any if it but like I said I wasn't posting much on here at the time . I had an email
Off admin a while back saying the site was back up and running ( did Ty get it shut down ) ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I shouldn't have to do that and I believe I said "Prowler and Ty are cool pool compared to Sally talkshite " not "Prowler and Ty are oK " as Sox said I did in post number 38 of thus thread ,


Ok, so I guess this is the misquote. Fuck me, semantics.

But it's ok for you to continue referencing me as as Sallys mate at every opportunity?


> (to tell the truth I wouldn't piss on the three of them if they were in fire let alone endorse the shit they write ) .


Of the 3 of them I find Sally the most likable.

TC is a misguided mentally defective troublemaker. Which I guess is the reason why he's been banned from many forums.
There's plenty of info around many sites which show his true colours.

I have no idea what Midnitprowlers story is, but he seems like an 18 keyboard warrior who is mostly just annoyingly stupid.

Sally is a different animal in that his shit is all just a wind up, hence the name.
His biggest problem is the wind ups go way way overboard and are too often very offensive.

The only reason I have a soft spot for Sally is that it is all a wind up. I just wish he'd throttle it back somewhat.
He' not my mate, and I don't encourage his bullshit, but like Kel, I don't believe anyone should really be banned unless their only intent is to fuck the forum.



Josey Wales said:


> I don't recall any if it but like I said I wasn't posting much on here at the time . I had an email
> Off admin a while back saying the site was back up and running ( did Ty get it shut down ) ?


TC did so much other vile shit it's not funny, as far as I'm aware he DDoS this site 3 or 4 times.
I believe he admitted it to the site owner.

Anyway, I'm sick of this petty garbage, can we just have a fucking truce and carry on.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

there was a thread for this shit. its gone off topic.Sally the mod says take it to the other thread sox started or i'll.....i'll.....i'll.....


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> TC did so much other vile shit it's not funny, as far as I'm aware he DDoS this site 3 or 4 times.
> I believe he admitted it to the site owner.


Does any body have any evidence Ty did this or its just the lynch mob running amok as usual with you guys?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Does any body have any evidence Ty did this or its just the lynch mob running amok as usual with you guys?


Jay mentions it in this thread.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ore-often-than-a-cheap-hooker!&highlight=ddos


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox you are only sticking up for Sally because you were the silly one that brought him over.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sox you are only sticking up for Sally because you were the silly one that brought him over.


I probably did, I messaged heaps of people, including you.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey is an amazing internet poster. Hall of fame worthy without a doubt. I am shocked and saddened by his treatment in this thread. Shocked and saddened.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Thanks. Bizzare that Ty can be rated above anyone given his conduct here and elsewhere. Still yet to work Josey out: spends much of his time here but doesn't miss an opportunity for a sly dig at an Aussie fighter.


Don't really want to get involved in this shit fight but..... I do remember when I was at ESB Josey had an avatar of Lionel Rose, which I took as a mark of respect for 
Aussie fighters. Telling it as you see it should be what this forum is all about. When I see Aussie posters referring to Aussie fighters as Danny Yellow, Mundog, and the other numerous insulting names, it makes me cringe.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks lads and that avatar of Lionel was a indeed flown as a mark of respect to the great man as then I was researching his career , amazing fighter , I've also been a staunch advocate of Australian fighters getting involved in rejoining the commonwealth title chase as I've always thought ( well for about 40 years or so ) that the title held a higher value when Aussies were involved .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I probably did, I messaged heaps of people, *including you*.


Yes and how's that working out for you... lol


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

rocco said:


> Don't really want to get involved in this shit fight but..... I do remember when I was at ESB Josey had an avatar of Lionel Rose, which I took as a mark of respect for
> Aussie fighters. Telling it as you see it should be what this forum is all about. When I see Aussie posters referring to Aussie fighters as *YELLOW MACHINE*, Mundog, and the other numerous insulting names, it makes me cringe.


Fixed


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Yes and how's that working out for you... lol


You're a cunt, but I have no problem with you. :lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Does any body have any evidence Ty did this or its just the lynch mob running amok as usual with you guys?


Yes. There is evidence.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ty's the same height as Kostya don't forget.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Yes. There is evidence.
> 
> Now fuck off.


Just because you think is it TC does not make it TC, I hope you realise that.

All I see are accusations. I think it is blah blah blah. I know it is blah blah blah. Can only be blah blah blah. X banned user was gloating when site was done blah blah blah. You do realise DOS attack is a crime. You got to come up with more solid evidence than tihinking, wishing, suspecting it is someone. If Jay had solid evidence he should use it. Otherwise it is just hearsay and suspicions.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I believe Ty was framed.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

What do these attacks entail? 

I mean, does it affect why this site is always fucking up from time to time?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sox you are only sticking up for Sally because you were the silly one that brought him over.


 Actually it was Dale from Boxrec and he has started a thread about him and left the forum because of him.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> What do these attacks entail?
> 
> I mean, does it affect why this site is always fucking up from time to time?


It just sends the site belly up because the hosting server is attacked.

Takes a fair bit of effort to sort it out.

I heard the grub and Jay had talks about it afterwards and he admitted to it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

rocco said:


> Don't really want to get involved in this shit fight but..... I do remember when I was at ESB Josey had an avatar of Lionel Rose, which I took as a mark of respect for
> Aussie fighters. Telling it as you see it should be what this forum is all about. When I see Aussie posters referring to Aussie fighters as Danny Yellow, Mundog, and the other numerous insulting names, it makes me cringe.


 Yes but Danny Yellow insults Mundog and they are really one in the same dunno why that should bother you. It's just banter like people saying Slappy Joe,Pacroid,Mayrunner etc.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes but Danny Yellow insults Mundog


So you'd follow them off a cliff too?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> So you'd follow them off a cliff too?


 What?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Sox you are only sticking up for Sally because you were the silly one that brought him over.


no, dale invited me from boxrec forum.. To whom you should all be greatful..:yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What?


Weren't you implying it's ok to call fighters insulting names because Green/Mandy do it?

So I asked, would you follow them off a cliff to?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Weren't you implying it's ok to call fighters insulting names because Green/Mandy do it?
> 
> So I asked, would you follow them off a cliff to?


 Oh no I wouldn't but I don't see why people get upset about people calling them names. Sure they have made alot of money with their antics but they have ruined Aussie boxings reputation internationally and Greeny has ducked many,many challenges yet continues to call out someone 30+lbs below his weight class. And Mandy isn't a nice name to call a man mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing about Ty that no one on here can take away from him. The man was a fighter. He had mad skills. Just ask William Dibb.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Oh no I wouldn't but I don't see why people get upset about people calling them names. Sure they have made alot of money with their antics but they have ruined Aussie boxings reputation internationally and Greeny has ducked many,many challenges yet continues to call out someone 30+lbs below his weight class. And Mandy isn't a nice name to call a man mate.


Everyone has a different perception of both success and insults.

True, Mandy is a terrible name.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

TC could have been an all time great. Sublime skills, murderous power, genius ring technician. We all lost something the day TC stepped away from his golden path...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> no, dale invited me from boxrec forum.. To whom you should all be greatful..:yep


Fuck you Sally, you frustrate me, one minute you post some outrageous garbage that makes me want to punch a hole through my moniter, the next you post some good boxing rhetoric and then you'll post something side splittingly funny :huh I know you mean no malice though, sorry i lost it at you.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> Pathetic


You, on the other hand, only come across as a try hard fuckwit when you aren't talking about boxing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You, on the other hand, only come across as a try hard fuckwit when you aren't talking about boxing.


What did I tell you before about all that swearing you do....... Anyway it's nice to have you back dingle, thought we had lost you there for a moment :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> What did I tell you before about all that swearing you do....... Anyway it's nice to have you back dingle, thought we had lost you there for a moment :cheers


I swear even worse in person, a bad habit, I know.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Not to forget Pork Chop Express, he was an absolute asshole, Ash, Mstr, Teke calmed down a bit in the end and Chris Leckie was always friendly enough at ESB anyway where is he these days?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck you Sally, you frustrate me, one minute you post some outrageous garbage that makes me want to punch a hole through my moniter, the next you post some good boxing rhetoric and then you'll post something side splittingly funny :huh I know you mean no malice though, sorry i lost it at you.


Cheers Dale. I never stopped loving you...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

What is Mel babbling on about?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What is Mel babbling on about?


No idea, she's off her head :lol:

Whatever happened to MSTR.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> No idea, she's off her head :lol:
> 
> Whatever happened to MSTR.


 Dunno stopped posting ages ago. Maybe karma caught up with him for upsetting Mel.:conf


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What is Mel babbling on about?


 Must of skipped a few pages of forum drama dribble, I was touching up on my last post. You know what I think Sally has a split personality.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

KMA said:


> Not to forget Pork Chop Express, he was an absolute asshole, Ash, Mstr, Teke calmed down a bit in the end and Chris Leckie was always friendly enough at ESB anyway where is he these days?


I thought he joined here. Only posted once or twice though...


----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

KMA said:


> Not to forget Pork Chop Express, he was an absolute asshole, Ash, Mstr, Teke calmed down a bit in the end and Chris Leckie was always friendly enough at ESB anyway where is he these days?


I trained with Chris for a while in St Marys, I never fought or anything but we had some good sparring sessions that ended with a few bloody noses and bruises. I still text him every now and then. I think hes coaching junior Rugby League these days. Not sure if he has a lot to do with the boxing scene much these days.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Just because you think is it TC does not make it TC, I hope you realise that.
> 
> All I see are accusations. I think it is blah blah blah. I know it is blah blah blah. Can only be blah blah blah. X banned user was gloating when site was done blah blah blah. You do realise DOS attack is a crime. You got to come up with more solid evidence than tihinking, wishing, suspecting it is someone. If Jay had solid evidence he should use it. Otherwise it is just hearsay and suspicions.


Jay did have solid evidence - TC was corresponding with him on facebook. The dumbarse thought he was so clever changing his FB profile name from his real name to "Checkhook Boxing INJUSTICE" and then sending a friend request to the owner of this site to stalk him :lol:

The owner of this site knew damn fine who he was and mentioned involving the police and TC apologised and promised he wouldn't do it again.

It hasn't happened since.

So fuck off mate.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Jay did have solid evidence - TC was corresponding with him on facebook. The dumbarse thought he was so clever changing his FB profile name from his real name to "Checkhook Boxing INJUSTICE" and then sending a friend request to the owner of this site to stalk him :lol:
> 
> The owner of this site knew damn fine who he was and mentioned involving the police and TC apologised and promised he wouldn't do it again.
> 
> ...


No offence but are you retarded? Seriously do you have mental issues with regards to reading comprehension and context.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Some people have too much time on their hands to know all this stuff.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> No offence but are you retarded? Seriously do you have mental issues with regards to reading comprehension and context.


Not at all bettingman, my reading comprehension is so finely tuned I can even infer from your posts that you're an absolute cunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Some people have too much time on their hands to know all this stuff.


Oh look, it's Deadbeat Dad sticking his oar in - how's karaoke night at Drummoyne RSL treating you these days mate? They still handing out free bowls of peanuts for you and the other lonely sad old cunts? What's your song mate - "Peggy Sue"? :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh look, it's Deadbeat Dad sticking his oar in - how's karaoke night at Drummoyne RSL treating you these days mate? They still handing out free bowls of peanuts for you and the other lonely sad old cunts? What's your song mate - "Peggy Sue"? :lol:


Drummoyne RSL sadly closed it's doors in about 2006. I see you're back from your hiatus Mr Just Cuts .... Good to have you back on board. Still going head to head with Slick bald in the lounge i see :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Drummoyne RSL sadly closed it's doors in about 2006. I see you're back from your hiatus Mr Just Cuts .... Good to have you back on board. Still going head to head with Slick bald in the lounge i see :yep


What's this just cuts/haircuts biz? You and that other retard Francine keep going on about it, I get that it's some sort of inside joke but based on what?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> *What's this just cuts/haircuts biz?* You and that other retard Francine keep going on about it, I get that it's some sort of inside joke but based on what?


Ha Ha you know what that is all about. You get those trendy slicked up greasy new hairstyles of yours each weeks which makes the girls at your work giggle and giggle and giggle as you pose and twirl about.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ha Ha you know what that is all about. You get those trendy slicked up greasy new hairstyles of yours each weeks which makes the girls at your work giggle and giggle and giggle as you pose and twirl about.


I've never been to just cuts in my life and I never use product - my hair has it's own lustrous sheen and shape without the need for any grease. Unlike yours eh Franny ol' mate, you Brylcreem queen you...how's the combover going these days? Still fooling the old biddies at your dad's restaurant?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I've never been to just cuts in my life and I never use product - my hair has it's own lustrous sheen and shape without the need for any grease. Unlike yours eh Franny ol' mate, you Brylcreem queen you...how's the combover going these days? Still fooling the old biddies at your dad's restaurant?


The girl's giggle and giggle and giggle as you pose.:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The girl's giggle and giggle and giggle as you pose.:lol:


Sounds like the 3 Japanese mermaids in the Mr. Sparkle commercial to me. You been watching old Simpsons episodes between the lunchtime & dinner shifts at the restaurant again Francine?


----------

